# [EVDL] EVLN: Volpe EV, so small you can take it into the office ts:30mph



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like a modern day Peel P50
http://www.peelengineering.co.uk/ =



Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of brucedp
Sent: Friday, April 27, 2012 5:06 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: Volpe EV,so small you can take it into the office ts:=
30mph


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4280889/Volpe-eco-car-so-small-yo=
u-can-take-it-into-the-office.html
[image] Car so small you can take it into the office By EMILY FAIRBAIRN 26=
Apr 2012

[image News Team International
http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01497/small-car_532_1497328a.jpg
Mini motor ... the tiny Volpe is just one metre wide

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01497/tiny-car-2_1497326a.jpg
Tight fit ... Volpe design team show off their tiny car

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01497/tiny-car-3_1497330a.jpg
Volpe lets you commute all the way to your desk ]

A CAR so tiny it can fit inside a LIFT is set to go on sale in the UK.

The Volpe - which is just one metre wide and 1.5 metres tall - is the small=
est eco car in the world.

With a top speed of just 30 mph the electric car is not designed to fly dow=
n motorways but can instead squeeze into the smallest of gaps - including o=
ffice elevators.

It means the commute to work can continue up to the office where the car ca=
n be charged at your DESK.

And at half the width of an average car and only two metres long, the Volpe=
can squeeze into spaces left between two parked cars - make city parking m=
uch easier.

The mini-motor is the brainchild of Italian Romano Artioli - former owner o=
f super-car companies Bugatti and Lotus.

Volpe vice president Isabella Artioli said: "Volpe is for every urban dwell=
er desiring to move around town in style, independently, without losing tim=
e in traffic and to look for a parking space."

The compact vehicle is road legal as a quadricycle - meaning teenagers as y=
oung as 16 will be able to drive it with a motorcycle licence.

When it goes on sale in early 2013 it will cost about =A35,600.
[=A9 News Group Newspapers]




http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Mia-Elect=
ric-debuts-at-MT-Open-Points-Roadshow-td4589468.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Volpe-EV-so-small-you-can-take-it-into-the-office-ts-3=
0mph-tp4592405p4592405.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes I think it looks like a Tango minus a seat and a good deal of
performance.



> On 12-04-27 10:48 AM, Lee Hart wrote:
> > On 4/27/2012 6:35 AM, brucedp wrote:
> >> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4280889/Volpe-eco-car-so-small-you-can-take-it-into-the-office.html
> >> [image] Car so small you can take it into the office
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good solution to fight back at 'Green' companies who refuse to
put a 120V outlet in the parking lot.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Volpe-EV-so-small-you-can-take-it-into-the-office-ts-30mph-tp4592405p4593327.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Apr 2012 at 9:48, Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > The Tango is also patented.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Apr 2012 at 9:48, Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > The Tango is also patented.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> The Tango is also patented.
> 
> PM, EVDL Administrator wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It Weebles... it wobbles... but it won't fall down 

> Date: Fri, 27 Apr 2012 14:31:25 -0500
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Volpe EV, so small you can take it into the off=
ice ts:30mph
> =



> > Lee Hart wrote:
> > >> The Tango is also patented.
> > =
> 
> ...


----------

